# New photo - of Gracie and me!



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Jamie was playing with his new 'softbox' reflector...Notice Gracie trying to escape - just after this shot she started pushing with all four paws. I like how dark the shadow is on the left, and how all the grays work together .

Fran


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

This is an awesome picture! Very cool. I love both of your expressions, but those big yellow eyes are just killing me  So cute.


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

What a touching and expressive photo. It's a keeper.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a sweet picture!

Reminds me of my "sorry, time to pay the rent" hugs on Cleo!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Fran what a great photo! I love the expressions on both you guys faces. Gracie is a beauty. I love the applehead shape. Its my favorite on cats.

Eternal question: why do cats never want to pose when the camera comes out? 
Ornery critters that they can be. Ha!

Is Jamie your son? Tell him nice job.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

That is a gorgeous photograph !


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Great picture! I love Gracie's round head and plush coat. The look on her face is priceless.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a great picture! It looks like it should be the picture for an article in Woman's Day magazine or something. Let's see, the article would be titled, "A Woman and Her Cat, A Love Story."


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Gracie looks like he/she (can't remember if Gracie's a boy or girl) is saying, "*HALP ME!!"*


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

This is a wonderful photo. So full of love and joy.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Great picture and Gracie is a gorgeous cat. And her looks says "I'm tolerating the human but not for much longer".


----------



## Skye_Mia (Jun 20, 2012)

I love this picture! You're right, the shadow and gray looks really nice.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Regardless of Gracie's "help me!!" expression here, this is a beautiful picture!


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I love it!


----------

